# Bum Run '05 --- Reports Begin here



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

Got a late start...Got to Winnie about 6:15, Ran into JR at the bait
house there...Stopped again at the bait house at High Island, JR and
GunDr were there...finally made it the beach about 7pm.

The surf was flat with sandy water, wind was variable at less than
7 mph, Sand was passible moving toward soft, WEED was mostly
in the wade gut!!! Tide was coming in, about 2 hrs to High.

Started settin up camp, my son's friends arrived, they started catching
hardheads with a few small gafftops nonstop. No fish with scales !!!!
Finally put a couple of casting rods out [cut mullet] just before bed 
time.

Dawn Saturday, jigmaster starts SCREAMING [GREAT ALARM] I crawl
out of the camper shell like it was on fire and grab the rod, fight the
fish for 10 seconds and he starts swimming in, with slack and weed 
on the line, I think he gone. Just then the other rod [A 555] starts 
SCREAMING, I put the jigmaster in the sandspike and pick up the 
555...The fight is on...now the jigmaster start moving again....I yell
down the beach to "REV" for some help and he comes a running.
There is a school of big fish working about 20 yds out, probally covering
1000 sq ft. Somehow Rev's fish gets off and about 10 min later I land 
a 35" Jack. [Bait for later] The surf is alive with bait: mullet, pompano,
yellowtail, croaker, even a lookdown and others, most 4" to 9".

I catch 20 or so I can get some rods back out, while GunDr is casting
trying to catch something with a red/white popper. Within minutes
I get a a couple of bumps on the casted rods, landing a 35 & 1/2 " 
Sharpnose...{all this within about 45 min}.

I cut the Jack into 2 pieces and put the smaller piece on a 9/0 with
80 spectra out about 500 yd; My other 9/0 with 80 dacron is
baited with a ray wing [about 1-2 lb] about 200 yds out.

I put out a bunch of casted rods from the deeper part of the wade gut
thru the 2nd gut and on out to just past the 3rd bar with live mullet,
cut sting ray, live and dead croaker and cut mullet.

Got several bumps mostly on the live mullet, but no runs the rest of the
day...Tide is going out slowly all day.

I had to work at 7am Sunday, so I started picking up about 4pm. I got 
everything back, only loosing the lead part of 1 surf spyder. The ray wing 
had a nice chunk bit out of it...Probally another 3'er but it could have 
been a little bigger....Like GunDr said "he was Nonimated, but Not Elected".

Overall a good day on the beach. Renewed friendships, Met new folks,
Caughts a couple of fish, enjoyed God's Great Earth, Made it home Safely.

Looking forward to Bum Run '06.

Mustad7731
Jackie


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Good to see old friends and new ones. Weather was perfect saturday, but fishing was on the slow side. A few small sharks, jacks and bull reds. Most caught from kayaks. Fished hard all day saturday, Sunday just drove down and looked at the big waves. Also helped a few people get off the beach. Strom surge had covered the beach by eight in the morning, and is only getting worst. Cooler weather is on the way, and the fishing will get better. 

Hey Gundoc, who was leading the pot,, Buckeye landed a 54" bull shark at dark saturday night. Then had to pick up because of the storm.


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

Jolly Roger said:


> Good to see old friends and new ones. Weather was perfect saturday, but fishing was on the slow side. A few small sharks, jacks and bull reds. Most caught from kayaks. Fished hard all day saturday, Sunday just drove down and looked at the big waves. Also helped a few people get off the beach. Strom surge had covered the beach by eight in the morning, and is only getting worst. Cooler weather is on the way, and the fishing will get better.
> 
> Hey Gundoc, who was leading the pot,, Buckeye landed a 54" bull shark at dark saturday night. Then had to pick up because of the storm.


The biggest thing caught at base camp was a 52" male BT that yours truly landed just before dark on Sat evening. I left after the storm and haven't heard of any thing bigger than Buckeye's 54"er. Lets wait a day or so to let anyone that has a bigger fish post up. Then I'll see what is going to have to be done to get the winner his money. I've got $30 of it and I think Willbo has $25 that was carried over from last year.


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

Our largest shark was a 37" spinner I think. We lost some good ones due to line failure. Oh well theres all ways next time.


----------



## gator (May 22, 2004)

Sounds great guys, I'm glad you got out of there before the storms.


----------



## Bwanablue (May 24, 2004)

Gator, we didn't get off the beach before the storms hit. We got off during the storm. Waves and wind trashed the camp in minutes and where the rod holders and rigs had been high and dry suddenly became 3 feet of surf. It was a mad scramble to get everything torn down and picked up. GD and Justin headed back to Pasadena. Rev and his friend Neal headed back to Austin and Pico and I spent the night on the parking lot at Rollover. It was Neal's first surf fishing trip, so he had a good initiation. All I caught was three hardheads. As Mustad7731 was leaving the beach, I was catching one of my hardheads and he rolled down his window and asked if I needed a gaff. LOL


----------



## gator (May 22, 2004)

Retraction:

Sounds great guys, I'm glad you got out of there DURING the storms and were OK. That Mustad7731 is a funny guy.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 23, 2004)

Well, we weren't official participants of the Bum Run, but my fishing/hunting buddy, who will only be referred to as Chris to protect the innocent, made the trip down to try our luck at High Island between the piers. The trip down Friday night was uneventful, an ominous omen for us. We would prefer to have something break early in the trip and get it over with because we know something will eventually go wrong. It's not an IF it's a WHEN.



Hitting the beach around 10:00 pm we unloaded the truck, set up the camp, and started dunking Fish Bites to catch some bait. We put a few hardhead and whiting in the bucket before deciding to yak one out on the 4/0. Nothing happened, nada, zip, zilch, big zero. So about 2:00 we hit the tent.



Woke up at 6:00 Saturday morning to some amazing surf. It was virtually flat with a little roll at the beach and there was bait everywhere. A few chunks of the cast-net later and we have a bucket full of finger mullet and one lady fish which is promptly rigged on the 4/0 and Chris yak's it 150 yards out. I set the clicker, grab a rod with a spoon and start walking towards the surf to see if any trout are around. Almost as an afterthought I turn to look at the rod one last time and it looks like a rabid monkey is yanking on the other end of the line. It's bouncing like crazy and when I real it in it has a nice jack on the other end. Another buddy shows up and starts floating mullet under a popping cork and keeps missing fish. He reeled in a lot of mullet heads.



Chris and I run out three more lines then head out in the kayaks with TJ to try our luck. To say it was slow is being optimistic. TJ and Chris caught a few cats, I caught three small sharks and a cat before we decided to head in.



About noon I check the 4/0 to see if the ladyfish is still left and reeled in a small blacktip. We set it back out with a small ray and sat around eating lunch and waiting. Chris went back out in the yak with some finger mullet and caught one bull red that he claims was over 40" but as of yet has not produced pictorial proof.



Around 4:00 pm we decide we've had enough of not catching on the surf rods so we go back out in the yak to soak some bait. A few small sharks (18 inchers) and a couple hours later I'm getting ready to head in. I have my small trout rod with the spoon with me so I take it out about to make a cast when it sounds like someone dropped a bowling ball out of an airplane and it landed about 20 yards to my right. Not really think I made a reflex cast towards the sound. About the time the spoon hits the water Chris hollers, "That fish sounded big!" Three cranks of the handle later and the spoon is hit by a train heading straight out to sea. I look over at Chris with an _Oh ****_ look and say, "It feels big too!" I unhook the anchor and the ride is on. I don't think the fish ever changed directions, just headed straight out. I searched the kayak for my passport and Spanish for Dummies book because this thing wasn't slowing down until it hit the Yucatan. It was about here that I couldn't remember if I had 12 or 15 lb line on the reel but I don't think it really mattered. With the spool getting frighteningly devoid of line I finally started making some headway. Thirty minutes later I pull him beside the boat and grab him by the tale (tail, tell, etc&#8230

That was the last fish I caught on the trip. I headed back it to rest and rig some surf rods. Chris paddles in and catches a two-foot black tip drifting mullet behind the kayak.



Once on the beach we rig three rods with cut jack and set them all out at varying distances praying for something with teeth to swim by. After a water cooler shower and change into dry clothes we man the lawn chairs and wait, and wait, and wait. A storm grows in the distance but doesn't seem to be moving our way so we don't get excited. The tide starts moving in and the breeze is keeping the bugs off so we aren't too worried. About 9:30 the storm decides to move our way in a hurry. Scrambling, we get the rods reeled in yaks up to the dunes by the tent and all the gear in the back of the truck. As Chris pulls the truck up to the dunes the storm hits and dang near sends the tent flying. He tried to park as close to the tent as possible to block the wind but it doesn't work so we stack coolers up on the windy side to deflect it, still doesn't work so we go to plan B. Collapse the tent, throw the coolers on top so it doesn't blow away, and sleep in the truck.



At around 6:30 the sound of pounding waves wake us up and as we excite the Chevy Motel all we can see is waves breaking a couple hundred yards offshore and the water line has moved to about 10 yards behind the truck with the occasional wave washing into the flat tent. Without a word we just start packing up camp. Sometime after 7:30 we have everything secured in the bed of the truck and head towards the pier. I don't recommend driving at the speed or location we did but we didn't have much choice. So hugging the dunes as close as possible without actually being on them, and driving as fast as a ¾ ton 4x4 can in 4-Hi we raced the water off the beach. The last 100 yards was through about shin deep water. The best part was that while we're packing some yahoo came out and started setting up some surf rods about 400 yards from us. I don't guess he subscribes to the weather channel.



We had a good time, caught a few fish, made it out alive and got home early. We'll definitely be back.


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

now i dont feel soo dumb. I thought we were the only ones who stayed till morning. Only problem we had was no 4x4, deep waves at the dunes, and no way to get out with out help. Thanks to TJ and officer Teets, for making sure we and our trucks got out safely. I was not worried about myself i got 2 good feet and can walk through knee deep water, but my truck cant. Paul will have to post the pics when he gets a chance.


----------



## Dolphin Girl (May 21, 2004)

I think TJ was kind of bummed that he didn't get to ride on a John Deere down the beach to retrieve y'all.


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

yeah it sounded a little like he was bummed out about the warden getting there first. I thought the warden was in for a big suprize when he said oh i can get down the beach no problem when he had not seen the surf yet. As usual the weather men where off by a mile on this one. I am just glad we made it out with our gear (well most of it) still in tact. if any one finds a gundoc rigging needle around 7.5 miles please let me know. it should be next to or ontop of the brown tarp (it might be under a foot or more of sand it was when i left it last)

If you think it was a rough beach close to the barricades you should have seen the pump station. I wish we could have got some pictures but its hard to take a picture at 40 to 50 mph on a bumpy road. The warden wanted to get out of there fast.


----------



## Texasreelaffair (Jul 1, 2005)

Neverenough and I hit the beach late Fri. nite and I got to meet Gun Doc. Water was full of weeds so we headed on down the beach. ( about three miles to far)LOL. Sat. morning showed us it was going to be a great day, water full of bait. Josh got 2 specks, 31" spinner and I managed 1 38" red. Josh lost 2 on the 6/0' (toothie critters on the mono ). Bay Gal showed up Sat. and waded most of the afternoon, when I went to take a nap she hadn't gotten anything. Bay Gal will have to tell her story about Sat. evening. Got rods set out for the nite and set back relaxing and watched the lighting show off to the east the whole time moving to the north, yeah right no such luck. The wind change and started coming out of the ne and here it came towards us. Rain and wind and the surf came up and so we battened down everything and rode it out thinking that it would be over soon. No such luck. Water had us pushed up on top of the dunes. After that everything went downhill fast but the water. Sunday morning Josh was kidding that it would a great day to test out his yakking skills. 6's spaced at 4 seconds, yeah buddy give it a shot . So we start wondering the trucks don't have a set of rotors sticking out of the roof, so we are &%$^&#$. TJ and a friend were getting things ready to come get us when Teets showed up and took us east thru the wildlife preserve to sea rim. My hats off to ya TJ for the help and the work that you we're going to put into getting us out. But something tells me it would have been more fun than anything for you. Here are some pictures, first time to upload pictures hope it works. Pelican and Bay Gal thanks for the hospitality Sunday evening.
Having trouble uploading pics, will keep trying, Reel


----------



## Texasreelaffair (Jul 1, 2005)

*Pics*

Hope this works


----------



## willbo (May 21, 2004)

gundoctor said:


> The biggest thing caught at base camp was a 52" male BT that yours truly landed just before dark on Sat evening. I left after the storm and haven't heard of any thing bigger than Buckeye's 54"er. Lets wait a day or so to let anyone that has a bigger fish post up. Then I'll see what is going to have to be done to get the winner his money. I've got $30 of it and I think Willbo has $25 that was carried over from last year.


Where are the bloody pictures???


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

willbo said:


> Where are the bloody pictures???


Took a while to get em downloaded & resized so I could post em. 
I been trying to get all the sand out of my reels.
Two pics of the same shark.


----------



## CypressTexas (Jan 2, 2005)

That ain't Gundoctor......GD has a ZZ Top beard.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Hey GD was good meeting you and the other guys Sat.


----------



## CypressTexas (Jan 2, 2005)

CypressTexas said:


> That ain't Gundoctor......GD has a ZZ Top beard.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

I did want to ride down the beach on the tractor. The ranchers have to go and get livstock out if storms push water up into the marsh.

Here is a pic from Chris.

he caught it saturday out of the kayak, congrats

Chris with a bull red


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

Just Joking with you TJ. Thankyou again for your willingness to find us help to get out of there.


----------



## ronnie collins (May 21, 2004)

i'm just now getting time to post. friends and me ended up with 3 sharks saturday. the biggest (about 42") one i brought in most of the way untill it got tangled with the other lines. that's when i had to hand over the rod so i could get it untangled. i went ahead and let my friend bring it unto the beach. also had one about 2' and one about 18". don't understand why the the fish didn't bite it was such a beautiful day on the beach and getting to watch that herd of jacks tearing up the water, i thought they where bullreds myself until i seen mustad's catch. like tj said it was good to see old friends and would have like to have seen more. wanted to say bye when we left, but rev, his friend and justin was out in the kayak and gd was a sleep. nice to meet Rev, hope it's not the last meeting. we planned on fishing on crystal sunday, but when i got down to the beach, the water was up to the black top at the entrance to the beach. started to go check on ya'll down at hi, but figured there would not be anything there i could help with. glad everone got out OK. next time will be better..


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

For those of you that were on the beach Sat that I didn't get to meet. I was the ugly guy in the Green Mercury Mountianeer


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

CypressTexas said:


> That ain't Gundoctor......GD has a ZZ Top beard.





CypressTexas said:


>


Cypress, The beard got too hot, so I trimmed it back at the end of June. Its growing back nicely LOL

Bobby and all the others, it was good meeting yall last weekend.


----------

